# Site General > General Herp >  Emerald Tree Boa vs. Green Tree Pythons

## DutchHerp

Hi,

Sorry, I'm not really sure in which forum to place it... boa or python?  General herp it is.  :Smile: 

Well anyway, I've been thinking about saving up for a GTP.  However, ETBs have always fascinated me and IMO they're more beautiful than GTP.  I find it amazing that two entirely different species from different families have evolved almost identically.  Mother nature is amazing. 

So what do you experienced keepers think of both?  If you've only kept either of the two, please share your experiences anyway.

It'd seem like these similar species would require nearly identical husbandry, but I've heard ETB are harder.  Although, I've seen the "top dog's" ETB cages and they were simple acrylic cages with heat lamps.

Thanks in advance,

----------


## Michelle.C

That's a really difficult question.

You'll hear each crowd that favors one over the other generally give the same response. That their favored tends to be easier to keep, more docile, better eaters etc. While I've kept Emerald Tree Boas longer, I have a Green Tree Python as well. So, I'll go over some of the things I've dealt with (personally), and researched.

Green Tree Pythons are oviparous (egg layers), the hatchlings are more fragile and smaller. Vs. Emerald Tree Boas are ovoviviparous (live birth), their neonates are larger and a bit more hardy.

Green Tree Pythons are known to be a little harder to care for as neonates, but easier to care for once they get a few months old. 

As far as handling, Green Tree Python neonates are more fragile, handling isn't really recommended until they get a bit larger (probably a year or more). Vs. Emerald Tree Boas who are larger and stronger at a smaller age, but they still aren't really built for handling at a small age. However; both can be handled as long as you leave them on their perch (yay! for removable perches) and allow them to willingly come off.

Green Tree Pythons have much easier dietary requirements. Every seven to ten days (some feed neonates every five and adults every fourteen). Vs. Emerald Tree Boas who might regurgitate if the prey size is too large, too often, humidity is off or temperatures are off.

Green Tree Pythons require higher temperatures than Emerald Tree Boas. Both require high humidity.

Green Tree Pythons and Emerald Tree Boas both go through an awesome ontogenetic. Locale plays a big role with both ETBs and GTPs. In general, Emerald Tree Boas don't get extra white so, the white blazes/lighting bolts they have as neonates, they have as adults. Whereas Green Tree Pythons are quite unpredictable with color and pattern, even if you go after a certain locale.

Price is very similar (depending on locale).

Temperament wise, it's a toss up. Each animal is an individual, cross your fingers for a docile personality.  I was half lucky and ended up with a docile Emerald Tree Boa, but my Green Tree Python is a little jerk (so far!).  :Razz: 

To me, it's an impossible decision to make. Both are amazing creatures and I plan to add a few more of each species to my collection.

----------

_771subliminal_ (04-03-2009),Arcapello (08-26-2012),Asasara (01-11-2016),CWalker (04-03-2009),Demon280z (04-03-2009),_DutchHerp_ (04-02-2009),_Laooda_ (04-03-2009),Nugzdjn (03-08-2018),_waltah!_ (04-02-2009)

----------


## waltah!

Great response, very well written. I don't have ETB experience and my GTP experience is limited to a friend having one. His is a real sweetheart. ETB teeth scare the crap outta me so that says it all for me! LOL  Good luck with whatever you decide as they are both very impressive animals.

----------


## DutchHerp

I've read that ETBs only need to be fed every 3-4 weeks.  And this was on a very experienced keeper's website.

Thanks for the reponse Michelle, that was really useful!

----------


## Michelle.C

> I've read that ETBs only need to be fed every 3-4 weeks.  And this was on a very experienced keeper's website.
> 
> Thanks for the reponse Michelle, that was really useful!


Most people feed Emerald Tree Boas every 12-24 days, some go longer for Adults (every 24-28 days).  :Smile:

----------

_DutchHerp_ (04-03-2009)

----------


## 771subliminal

> Great response, very well written. I don't have ETB experience and my GTP experience is limited to a friend having one. His is a real sweetheart.* ETB teeth scare the crap outta me* so that says it all for me! LOL  Good luck with whatever you decide as they are both very impressive animals.


i know its like a mouth full of cobra fangs

----------


## MasonC2K

My Prediction:

Emerald Tree Boa takes it in the 4th round by TKO.

 :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## LeoNik

their both beautiful but i would have to go with tha GTP!!

----------


## DutchHerp

Alright, now I'm seriously considering an ETB.

I've seen some big breeders using those acrylic cages and read they work the best.

Is this true at all?  Could I keep it in an Animal Plastics or similar type cage?

----------


## Michelle.C

> Alright, now I'm seriously considering an ETB.
> 
> I've seen some big breeders using those acrylic cages and read they work the best.
> 
> Is this true at all?  Could I keep it in an Animal Plastics or similar type cage?


You can keep them in any enclosure that holds heat and humidity well. You can use tanks, tubs, vision cages, acrylic enclosures, custom enclosures, etc. Use what works best for you AND the animal. 

Acrylic works good because it acts similar to a tub, only it is aesthetically pleasing as well.

----------

_DutchHerp_ (04-04-2009)

----------


## DutchHerp

I really like the look of those acrylic cages, but 

a) I think a heat lamp would suck out humidity? and
b) It doesn't seem like it would hold heat that well.

----------


## DSGB

Chondros for the win!

----------


## Michelle.C

> I really like the look of those acrylic cages, but 
> 
> a) I think a heat lamp would suck out humidity? and
> b) It doesn't seem like it would hold heat that well.


Heat Lamps are not advised for Chondros or ETBs as they do suck out the humidity. That being said, Emerald Tree Boas do not require high temperatures. 

I use tubs, but I'd imagine acrylic holds heat and humidity almost as good as plastic tubs. 

http://www.emeraldtreeboa.org This is a good Care Sheet for ETBs.

http://www.sprucenubblefarm.com/anim...ncaresheet.php This is a good Care Sheet for GTPs.

----------

_DutchHerp_ (04-04-2009)

----------


## juddb

Chondro's im afraid are the superior animal!!!   :Good Job:

----------


## Michelle.C

> Chondro's im afraid are the superior animal!!!


I'm afraid you are incorrect. You clearly mean that Emerald Tree Boas are superior.  :Very Happy:

----------


## juddb

> I'm afraid you are incorrect. You clearly mean that Emerald Tree Boas are superior.


Nope, i checked and made no mistake.  Chondro's are cooler :Wink:

----------


## Michelle.C

> Nope, i checked and made no mistake.  Chondro's are cooler


It's horrible that your computer keeps making a typo! Every time you try to type "Emerald Tree Boa", it's replacing it with "Chondro". Stupid computer errors.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

